
Error Reporting from Your Systemd Automation - jworthe
https://www.worthe-it.co.za/programming/2017/11/07/error-reporting-from-your-systemd-automation.html
======
majewsky
I use XMPP for this purpose: [https://github.com/majewsky/xmpp-
bridge](https://github.com/majewsky/xmpp-bridge)

Service units then look like this: [https://github.com/majewsky/system-
configuration/blob/master...](https://github.com/majewsky/system-
configuration/blob/master/hologram-automation.pkg.toml#L40-L51) (the "with-
xmpp-bridge" helper script is near the top of the same file)

The advantage of XMPP is that it can interactively ask me for confirmation,
e.g. when installing upgrades, and that an XMPP server like Prosody is vastly
simpler to set up than a mail server.

------
na85
If you're just going to have systemd call a shell script every 15 mins... Why
not just run sysvinit?

